# Odd birth complications - WARNING GRAPHIC PICS



## EggsForIHOP (Dec 22, 2011)

So...finally started our little meat rabbit project this year - a friend gave us 2 does and a buck, all 3 great quality california rabbits, the oldest doe (1 1/2 yrs old) has had 4 or 5 successful litters of babies before...that was in late September that I brought them home...

October, after the temps had cooled some, I attempted to breed her and it APPEARED to go well...but...nothing 

November, repeat...her due date of 12/14 came and went...nothing...

On the 16th I once again gave up hope, took out the nest box, and went on about my weekend planning to attempt one last time breeding her to that same buck...

Here's the kicker....on the 17th, I walk out to find a cold dead baby, with a clean split between it's shoulder blades, covered in a fine layer on silvery white fur and even with HUGE teeth developed...

Even I knew this was odd - my sidekick is at a loss and has NEVER had this happen...what is this?  What causes this?  Did that split happen as it was squeezed out?  OR do you think the doe did it?

Would you attempt one last rebreeding and see what happens first, OR would you go ahead and cull that doe?  I included the pic in case it would help...I'm really bummed, but I don't want to cull the doe, if it is the buck at fault, and I don't want to cull if it is a fluke one time thing...our other doe is just now getting old enough to attempt breeding...so we may give her a shot and see what happens...but not until I have done some research and try to find out what would cause a WAY over baked baby like that?

Any thoughts are MUCH appreciated, and thank you in advance!














ETA:  She also NEVER nested, I had taken out the nesting box, but did put it back in after I found that ONE dead kit on the cage floor - THEN she pulled a little fur, and nested somewhat...but no, I have not been brave enough to try to take her out of there since this (she hates me) and check her more thoroughly, though she has been eating and drinking just fine and shooting me the stink eye every time I walk past her...she hates me...


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 22, 2011)

The pics are too small to see. Can you link the image instead of the thumbnail?


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Dec 22, 2011)

This is the best I can get - don't know why....I tried though...just not real great with the computer stuff I guess....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> This is the best I can get - don't know why....I tried though...just not real great with the computer stuff I guess....


Try instead of putting the "thumbnail" link put the, "Image" link instead !!!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Dec 22, 2011)

it is the image link...that's what i can't figure out why it isnt popping normal...


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 22, 2011)

Its popping so small because the file is only 68 pixels wide and 68 pixels long.

Did you resize the pics before you uploaded them?

Instead of resizing them yourself, let the uploader do it for you. Select the pic that you want to upload and then beneath that it will say "resize image?".  Check the ticker and choose "for message boards".

If this doesnt help, let me know, I'd be glad to help you get it figured out.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Dec 22, 2011)

Did that...choose the one for the message boards...I think it's popping small because my computer BITES!  Well, that and I uploaded the pics from my cell through my carries website...not like those are great either...I give up on the pics...

But, does anyone have a clue based on description what would have caused that?  The best research I have found points to "fetal giant"...but I can't really get much...


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 22, 2011)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> Did that...choose the one for the message boards...I think it's popping small because my computer BITES!  Well, that and I uploaded the pics from my cell through my carries website...not like those are great either...I give up on the pics...


Yes, that could give you very small sized pictures.  

I am a photo buff, but I no NOTHING bout bunnies. Sorry, it seems I can't help you with either situation.  Good luck with your bunnys.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

If she was my doe, I would re-breed.  Lots of odd births this fall.  Lots of non-breeding happening too.   It wouldn't hurt to try her one more time and see what happens.  If she has another odd birth, then maybe she needs to go to freezer camp since she is a meat rabbit.  

Wishing you luck in your new venture.  

K


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you - I guess that is the plan, to try ONE LAST TIME and see what happens...all I know is rabbits are NOT as easy as it would seem!  They can be vicious little critters, come with a big set of teeth and sharp claws, and then give you mean dirty looks all the time like mine gives me   BUT...I do also have to admit, that rabbit meat is WONDERFUL and so worth it!

So...one last time it is with her....mean thing....but hey, I do what I have to   I was just worried it was something I did wrong, wrong food, too much or too little light...or maybe just a crazy bunny with a complex....you never know...


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 6, 2012)

Probably just an odd complication due to it being a singleton birth. That can happen after a prolonged period of heat sterility in your buck. Next time, leave the box in until day 36 just to be sure.


----------



## hemet dennis (Feb 9, 2012)

Well did you try again ?


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> Well did you try again ?


Just came across this....yeah, we did, here's the link to what happened:        http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16795

(I'm not good at the clicky link thing)


----------



## Citylife (Mar 4, 2012)

Keeping the does wieght down is also very important to getting healthy litters.
I have two does I have to watch carefully as they gain quickly.


----------

